
Leet News - seejay
http://leet.news
======
huac
so...this is a 2003-styled mashup of HN front page and Google news front page?

~~~
seejay
Much older :)

And it's not just HN or google... Planning to crawl through the web for all
the hottest links at any given moment.

Thanks!

